# Sling enclosure



## wyattherp (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm getting ready to move my sling (approx 3/4") from the deli cup to a small enclosure. I just wanted to get some feedback on it. I put some fake leaves in for a hide and used the little cap from inside the milk spout for a water bowl. The substrate is moist. (not wet) peat moss. Feedback? Maybe more substrate?


----------



## Trenor (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't know how many holes you have in the lid but I'd add some more ventilation to the sides of the new enclosure. You really don't want the condensation to build up like that as stuffy enclosures are not good for most slings.

I would also provide bigger leaves or some corkbark for it to use as a hide. The plants in there is fine but don't provide good cover for the T to hide in IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mistertim (Aug 10, 2016)

Would also help to know what species of tarantula it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 10, 2016)

mistertim said:


> Would also help to know what species of tarantula it is.


It's a Grammostola pulchripes judging by the writing on the top of the Deli cup.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wyattherp (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes it is a Grammostola Pulchripes. The condinsation was just after I put on the peat moss. I did drill a few more holes in there just in case. I put a little soda cap hide under the leaves as well.


----------



## Arcana (Aug 10, 2016)

I would add more ventilation holes. Otherwise I think that looks good, maybe a little bit more substrate would be a good idea. My slings have more substrate than airspace and they dig like crazy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 10, 2016)

wyattherp said:


> Yes it is a Grammostola Pulchripes. The condinsation was just after I put on the peat moss. I did drill a few more holes in there just in case. I put a little soda cap hide under the leaves as well.


Ahh, I missed the cap hide as it was hidden. 

Yeah, temp changes will mist it up as well. Just keep an eye on it so it doesn't get too stuffy. 

Looks good. Good luck with your new T.


----------



## wyattherp (Aug 10, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Ahh, I missed the cap hide as it was hidden.
> 
> Yeah, temp changes will mist it up as well. Just keep an eye on it so it doesn't get too stuffy.
> 
> Looks good. Good luck with your new T.


Thanks everyone, my hobby room runs about 60/70% humidity for the reptiles. Should I keep him in another room?


----------



## Trenor (Aug 10, 2016)

wyattherp said:


> Thanks everyone, my hobby room runs about 60/70% humidity for the reptiles. Should I keep him in another room?


I wouldn't worry about trying for a specific humidity. Most Ts, if you provide them with water and keep their enclosure from being stuffy they are good. Trying to hit a target humidity is not needed and often leads to bad living conditions for your T.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mistertim (Aug 10, 2016)

Trenor said:


> It's a Grammostola pulchripes judging by the writing on the top of the Deli cup.


... 

Pay no attention to the dummy behind the curtain named Tim

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 10, 2016)

I'd still say that it needs way, way more ventilation. Like, triple the amount. A stuffy cage easily kills any tarantula. Unless you've put some holes in the top, add way more holes. 

Otherwise, it looks good! If you'd like a more natural look for the hide, slap some hot glue on the hide and roll it in substrate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 10, 2016)

wyattherp said:


> I'm getting ready to move my sling (approx 3/4") from the deli cup to a small enclosure. I just wanted to get some feedback on it. I put some fake leaves in for a hide and used the little cap from inside the milk spout for a water bowl. The substrate is moist. (not wet) peat moss. Feedback? Maybe more substrate?


At that size, a 16oz deli cup is where it belongs IMO, although the one you have is indeed a deathtrap.

In the future, keep the sub predominantly dry, only moistening a small area...as long as you have a water dish, you don't (shouldn't) need to keep damp moss at all.

The 16oz deli is a better size, simply because it does allow for a little deeper substrate.



wyattherp said:


> Thanks everyone, my hobby room runs about 60/70% humidity for the reptiles. Should I keep him in another room?


For ts, you'd be wise to ignore humidity numbers, and be wary of anyone or any place stressing specific numbers.    That room is just fine for the ts, as is any room.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 10, 2016)

cold blood said:


> although the one you have is indeed a deathtrap.


So basically it's a SmartCar or a Fiat500.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 10, 2016)

viper69 said:


> So basically it's a SmartCar or a Fiat500.


I legitimately want a Fiat500. My local dealership is giving away free labridoodles and Starbucks chai tea with any purchase.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 10, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I legitimately want a Fiat500. My local dealership is giving away free labridoodles and Starbucks chai tea with any purchase.


No coffins on wheels for me, no way


----------



## EulersK (Aug 10, 2016)

viper69 said:


> No coffins on wheels for me, no way


You're a Hummer guy, huh? At least my car doesn't run on Styrofoam and orphan tears.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 10, 2016)

EulersK said:


> You're a Hummer guy, huh? At least my car doesn't run on Styrofoam and orphan tears.


My friend there's a bunch of car sizes between a Fiat500 and a Hummer. The "only" car smaller than a Fiat500 is a Yugo.  Such a world of extremes you live in

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Aug 10, 2016)

viper69 said:


> My friend there's a bunch of car sizes between a Fiat500 and a Hummer. The "only" car smaller than a Fiat500 is a Yugo.  Such a world of extremes you live in


I refuse to acknowledge any spiders that aren't T. stirmi or C. argentinense. 

There. Brought it full circle back to tarantulas

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 10, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I legitimately want a Fiat500. My local dealership is giving away free labridoodles and Starbucks chai tea with any purchase.


One of the worst, least reliable vehicles sold in America..junk.



EulersK said:


> At least my car doesn't run on Styrofoam and orphan tears.


If it did, it would run forever on an endless energy supply.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 10, 2016)

Fiat 500 was one of the best car ever made, but I'm talking about the models of once: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_Nuova_500

That "new" monster made in those recent years is nothing but a 'fashion car' and I'm baffled (but just for saying) about the success obtained.

Jesus Christ  I say, drive real Italian cars:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood (Aug 10, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Fiat 500 was one of the best car ever made, but I'm talking about the models of once: https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_Nuova_500
> 
> That "new" monster made in those recent years is nothing but a 'fashion car' and I'm baffled (but just for saying) about the success obtained.
> 
> Jesus Christ  I say, drive real Italian cars:


Pffft, its got nothing on Ferrarri, V-8 or V-12

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 10, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Pffft, its got nothing on Ferrarri, V-8 or V-12


Nor a 'Lambo' as well, ok but c'mon my man, Maserati is amazing, admit that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh no car has ever beaten American muscle   Screw your fiat 500 @Chris LXXIX  That car is what my dad would have called a toy car with carriage wheels  
Now this is a car if you ask me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

louise f said:


> Oh no car has ever beaten American muscle   Screw your fiat 500 @Chris LXXIX  That car is what my dad would have called a toy car with carriage wheels
> Now this is a car if you ask me



Ah ah nope  Fiat 500 (the model of once) made history, even Lupin and 'Metal Slug' portrayed those bugger cars :-s

About 'muscle cars' pffffff coming from the land of pure 100% handmade & mechanical genius Ferrari, Lamborghini, and Maserati I feel an idiot to talk about those. Sure, some were cool, ok, but seriously compared to what we did like Lamborghini Countach lol 

Italian sports cars sucks too much that, from U.S to Arabic lands every rich person seek one. Strange lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah nope  Fiat 500 (the model of once) made history, even Lupin and 'Metal Slug' portrayed those bugger cars :-s
> 
> About 'muscle cars' pffffff coming from the land of pure 100% handmade & mechanical genius Ferrari, Lamborghini, and Maserati I feel an idiot to talk about those. Sure, some were cool, ok, but seriously compared to what we did like Lamborghini Countach lol
> 
> Italian sports cars sucks too much that, from U.S to Arabic lands every rich person seek one. Strange lol


Well, yes i love the Lambos too they are the hot Italian ladies

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

louise f said:


> Well, yes i love the Lambos too they are the hot Italian ladies


Don't forget the red beauty :-s

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## louise f (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Don't forget the red beauty :-s


But still i love the American muscle cars best just look at this, and listen to that sound they have. Music to my ears

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah nope  Fiat 500 (the model of once) made history, even Lupin and 'Metal Slug' portrayed those bugger cars :-s
> 
> About 'muscle cars' pffffff coming from the land of pure 100% handmade & mechanical genius Ferrari, Lamborghini, and Maserati I feel an idiot to talk about those. Sure, some were cool, ok, but seriously compared to what we did like Lamborghini Countach lol
> 
> Italian sports cars sucks too much that, from U.S to Arabic lands every rich person seek one. Strange lol


There is a difference between fast and being seen as a symbol of wealth due to the price of the car. Most rich people own one of these cars so others can see their money when they roll up doing the speed limit. Don't get me wrong they are fast but that doesn't drive the sales as much as the 'I'm rich' status that it denotes IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

Trenor said:


> There is a difference between fast and being seen as a symbol of wealth due to the price of the car. Most rich people own one of these cars so others can see their money when they roll up doing the speed limit. Don't get me wrong they are fast but that doesn't drive the sales as much as the 'I'm rich' status that it denotes IMO.


Uhm while they are considered a status symbols indeed, we can't deny the pure history, efforts, mechanical genius behind Ferrari and Lamborghini my man. Let's be honest, Italians made incredible sport cars no one imagined


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Let's be honest, Italians made incredible sport cars no one imagined


That might be true, I´m not into cars and don´t even have a license to drive one. Here you can start to learn to drive when you´re 16. I learned how to drive with my father in our old Fiat Uno 1987 model at that age (it was my mothers old car, my father wouldn´t let me close to his German made car, lol). However my parents had this agreement with my older brother and myself that they would pay the fees for the license if we didn´t start smoking until we turned 18. My brother didn´t and got his license, I started to smoke at 13-14 and have never seen the need to pay for that myself. So, I have only driven two cars all these years. An Italian made Fiat Uno as a kid and an equally cool Jugoslavian made Yugo 55 while drunk in a small Serbian village . (I have to add, it wasn´t as irresponsible as it might sound. It was in the middle of the night, on streets with no traffic. No humans, chickens or pigs got hurt during that drive)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> That might be true, I´m not into cars and don´t even have a license to drive one. Here you can start to learn to drive when you´re 16. I learned how to drive with my father in our old Fiat Uno 1987 model at that age (it was my mothers old car, my father wouldn´t let me close to his German made car, lol). However my parents had this agreement with my older brother and myself that they would pay the fees for the license if we didn´t start smoking until we turned 18. My brother didn´t and got his license, I started to smoke at 13-14 and have never seen the need to pay for that myself. So, I have only driven two cars all these years. An Italian made Fiat Uno as a kid and an equally cool Jugoslavian made Yugo 55 while drunk in a small Serbian village . (I have to add, it wasn´t as irresponsible as it might sound. It was in the middle of the night, on streets with no traffic. No humans, chickens or pigs got hurt during that drive)


Ah ah you are Number one my friend 

Fiat Uno and Fiat Tipo (my Bro had one) were indeed a sort of little 'tanks', pure tractors, evergreen cars here. Today it's hard to spot one :-s

Here the legal age for driving is 18 and you have, prior to sit in the car with the instructor for drive, to *pass *the theory exam, in the offices of (your local) Italian Ministry of Motorization.

Italians are very unruly while driving, btw... here Piazza Venezia, Roma. There's even, in that pure anarchy, the car of the 'local police' (those supposed only to watch over the driving code/rule) man, some serious crazy issue :-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> My brother didn´t and got his license, I started to smoke at 13-14 and have never seen the need to pay for that myself.


Ah ah, I understand you very well 

I am myself an hardcore smoker, and, while I love Maserati (yeah, Maserati in particular, more than Ferrari and 'Lambo'... too much class IMO) I'm not affected at all by the "car disease" like other Italians, like those annoying folks here with their tuning and else talking 24/7 X 365 about that.

Think that I would prefer the world of once, with cloaks and horses, like true mans did. I can't stand how much cars 'dominate' here our life

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah you are Number one my friend
> 
> Fiat Uno and Fiat Tipo (my Bro had one) were indeed a sort of little 'tanks', pure tractors, evergreen cars here. Today it's hard to spot one :-s
> 
> ...


Ah, the traffic in Italy is awful. Though, I have to say, it´s quite bad in the Serbian countryside as well. Everyone drives drunk, this is a classic: 






And you gotta love this gypsy (I don´t know why the youtube-uploader claims this to be Romania, it´s the Serbian police) :

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Italians are very unruly while driving





TownesVanZandt said:


> Ah, the traffic in Italy is awful. Though, I have to say, it´s quite bad in the Serbian countryside as well. Everyone drives drunk, this is a classic:


Geez have you never seen russian traffic. I`m telling you they are maniacs. Must be all the vodka

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Uhm while they are considered a status symbols indeed, we can't deny the pure history, efforts, mechanical genius behind Ferrari and Lamborghini my man. Let's be honest, Italians made incredible sport cars no one imagined


I admit they are impressive examples of auto engineering all the way. I just think the majority of people buying them are more after the wealth status symbol then the speed/precision factor.

I grew up around muscle cars/full on drag cars and got to see the precision of the work done to them. I feel I can make a case for them as well. Those people buy/build them just for raw speed and often drive them (on and off the drag strip) that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 11, 2016)

louise f said:


> Geez have you never seen russian traffic. I`m telling you they are maniacs. Must be all the vodka


Russia is awesome in all ways! I´ve only been to Moscow and St. Petersburg and the traffic is just crowded at all times. I´m a bit embarrassed to share this, but since you have brought Russia and vodka up, here goes . The last time I went to St. Petersburg (November 2015), I got so drunk one night that I have a memory of drinking heavily, beer and vodka in a bar with some Russian friends. Then my memory goes blank! The next thing I remember is waking up in a prison cell with 6 drunken Russian guys. Luckily I know Serbian quite well after living there for years and I can speak some, though very limited Russian, so I managed to communicate somehow. Needless to say, I was quite confused about finding myself in prison in a foreign country with no memory of committing any crimes! My cellmates however were all happily drunk and told me I couldn´t have done something really bad, otherwise I would be in a proper prison, not the ones for innocent, but drunk people! After some nervy hours, a police officer calls me out. He cannot tell me the reason for me waking up in prison, there is no record of any crimes (according to him I´ve just been picked up incredible drunk on the streets) so he just hands me my belongings back and shows me the way out of the police station. Then I call my friends to ask just what has happened. They have no idea as well, lol! I was drinking and seemingly acting normal, then I left the bar in order to buy cigarettes only never to return. To this day, I have no idea what I have done in St. Petersburg between leaving to get cigs and waking up in a prison cell. In fact, I can´t even remember leaving the bar to get cigarettes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 11, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I admit they are impressive examples of auto engineering all the way. I just think the majority of people buying them are more after the wealth status symbol then the speed/precision factor.
> 
> I grew up around muscle cars/full on drag cars and got to see the precision of the work done to them. I feel I can make a case for them as well. Those people buy/build them just for raw speed and often drive them (on and off the drag strip) that way.


Nothing beats up the American muscle cars, not even a lambo

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 11, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Russia is awesome in all ways! I´ve only been to Moscow and St. Petersburg and the traffic is just crowded at all times. I´m a bit embarrassed to share this, but since you have brought Russia and vodka up, here goes . The last time I went to St. Petersburg (November 2015), I got so drunk one night that I have a memory of drinking heavily, beer and vodka in a bar with some Russian friends. Then my memory goes blank! The next thing I remember is waking up in a prison cell with 6 drunken Russian guys. Luckily I know Serbian quite well after living there for years and I can speak some, though very limited Russian, so I managed to communicate somehow. Needless to say, I was quite confused about finding myself in prison in a foreign country with no memory of committing any crimes! My cellmates however were all happily drunk and told me I couldn´t have done something really bad, otherwise I would be in a proper prison, not the ones for innocent, but drunk people! After some nervy hours, a police officer calls me out. He cannot tell me the reason for me waking up in prison, there is no record of any crimes (according to him I´ve just been picked up incredible drunk on the streets) so he just hands me my belongings back and shows me the way out of the police station. Then I call my friends to ask just what has happened. They have no idea as well, lol! I was drinking and seemingly acting normal, then I left the bar in order to buy cigarettes only never to return. To this day, I have no idea what I have done in St. Petersburg between leaving to get cigs and waking up in a prison cell. In fact, I can´t even remember leaving the bar to get cigarettes



Haha that was a fun story, gotta look out for that vodka friend.
Last time i got drunk on pure vodka i passed out and did not remember anything from the rest of that party   The next day i woke up with puke all over  gross  and i had a huge hangover. Go figure
Never touched pure vodka since. Only mixed drinks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

louise f said:


> Nothing beats up the American muscle cars, not even a lambo


Jesus Christ my friend, I love you (in a gentle way, uh... don't get me wrong ah ah) but nothing beat Italian sport cars. Those are embarassing compared to the 'Cavallino' (Ferrari) or a 'Lambo'. Please lol

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I admit they are impressive examples of auto engineering all the way. I just think the majority of people buying them are more after the wealth status symbol then the speed/precision factor.
> 
> I grew up around muscle cars/full on drag cars and got to see the precision of the work done to them. I feel I can make a case for them as well. Those people buy/build them just for raw speed and often drive them (on and off the drag strip) that way.


My man those are the results of dreams. Dreams made by the Boot people mans of once with a vision, like Enzo Ferrari, the "Drake". While indeed they are a status symbol, they are perfect, pure class. Speed doersn't matter, matter that amazing grace and class at 360° :-s

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

I mean, seriously... a Corvette or a Viper compared to that history and wild, crazy genius behind a 'Lambo' made in Emilia Romagna wild country once, where a security guard that had the honor to witness the car said: "Countach!" which is btw a dialect of "the bassa" ('Bassa' is the lovely term for neighbour Lombardy people of Emilia Romagna) word for "awesome" to a... Corvette?

Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah 






Hell, this car was made in the "stone age" almost, still today rocks

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

I tell you here in Italy the few morons that would prefer a Corvette (I know an official U.S car authorized importer near my city, one of Italy biggest) or a Viper or what else and not a Ferrari or a Lamborghini. Read my lips: those who can't afford to buy one

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 11, 2016)

@Chris LXXIX I better keep up with the lollipop ratings as sweet @cold blood mentioned was my doing

Reactions: Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 11, 2016)

louise f said:


> Haha that was a fun story, gotta look out for that vodka friend.
> Last time i got drunk on pure vodka i passed out and did not remember anything from the rest of that party   The next day i woke up with puke all over  gross  and i had a huge hangover. Go figure
> Never touched pure vodka since. Only mixed drinks


Haha, yes, in retrospect it´s funny, and believe me, I´m more careful with vodka now . But you know, what saved my sanity is the fact that Russia puts drunken people together in cells. We were 7 drunks in total there, sharing a large cell with 10 beds. In Norway (and probably Denmark as well), you will wake up all by yourself in a cell. Waking up all alone, in a foreign country, with no memory and with hours to go before a police officer takes you out, would have made my mind go mad! Russia is more humane in that manner, IME.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## louise f (Aug 11, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> In Norway (and probably Denmark as well), you will wake up all by yourself in a cell.


Yep, no room mates in Denmark. Well not that i tried that ( and thank god for that )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

louise f said:


> @Chris LXXIX I better keep up with the lollipop ratings as sweet @cold blood mentioned was my doing


Eh eh <3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> My man those are the results of dreams. Dreams made by the Boot people mans of once with a vision, like Enzo Ferrari, the "Drake". While indeed they are a status symbol, they are perfect, pure class. Speed doersn't matter, matter that amazing grace and class at 360° :-s


Fair enough, I guess we are looking at this from two different directions. While I can appreciate the elegance that Ferrari and Lamborghini brought to the auto world I still love the innovation in speed and performance by engineers in the muscle car era. A lot of innovations in most modern cars came from these improvements. 



Chris LXXIX said:


> I tell you here in Italy the few morons that would prefer a Corvette (I know an official U.S car authorized importer near my city, one of Italy biggest) or a Viper or what else and not a Ferrari or a Lamborghini. Read my lips: those who can't afford to buy one


Here again, we are talking about two different things. You mentioned a Corvette which is not a muscle car. It's a production car built with the intent to part a rich man from his money.  

If I had a dollar for every doctor that lives in Pinehurst with a Porsche who had never took it over the speed limit I'm make out pretty good. One, there is a lot of doctors. Two, it is a status thing. They could not care less how it was made or how fast it can go. They just know all their collages have one and they want to fit in too. It's like the Rolex watch of cars. They get it not to tell time, but to show they can afford one.

Which to me is a waste.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Haha, yes, in retrospect it´s funny, and believe me, I´m more careful with vodka now . But you know, what saved my sanity is the fact that Russia puts drunken people together in cells. We were 7 drunks in total there, sharing a large cell with 10 beds. In Norway (and probably Denmark as well), you will wake up all by yourself in a cell. Waking up all alone, in a foreign country, with no memory and with hours to go before a police officer takes you out, would have made my mind go mad! Russia is more humane in that manner, IME.


Once when I was a teen I covered with pure finest poop the entire Aziza Hotel of Hammamet, Tunisia... waaay back then when dictator Ben Ali was in charge. I ate mussels, and strawberry with cream at noon. My Bro advised me that was a bit risky, but I decided to say F-Word to 'Montezuma curse' and, he was right, after not even 30 minutes I was forced to escape, from the beach, into Hotel, where an helluva of Germans were using all the elevators for coming down for eat. So I took the stairs leaving a trail and "hands of poop" everywhere, and my Bro followed, laughing like a crazy, that smelly road, basically I leaved modern poop "rock paintings" 

After two days when I recovered, since my Bro mocked me hard, I decided to gave him back the favour, and with a kick in the butt after the shower, I closed him completely naked out of the room when a family of Germans with their little daughters were in, muahahahahahahah 

No one punished us, thankfully, otherwise still today I probably would caring Dromedaries and not T's in North Africa lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Here again, we are talking about two different things. You mentioned a Corvette which is not a muscle car. It's a production car built with the intent to part a rich man from his money.
> 
> If I had a dollar for every doctor that lives in Pinehurst with a Porsche who had never took it over the speed limit I'm make out pretty good. One, there is a lot of doctors. Two, it is a status thing. They could not care less how it was made or how fast it can go. They just know all their collages have one and they want to fit in too. It's like the Rolex watch of cars. They get it not to tell time, but to show they can afford one.
> 
> Which to me is a waste.


Oh I know, I was talking in general my man, I know Corvette isn't a muscle car. Muscle cars were in their way cool, and true US, I like those weird (at least for me) design style, but since I've heard that Corvette is the "American Ferrari" man, those are on different planets let me tell you


----------



## cold blood (Aug 11, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Fair enough, I guess we are looking at this from two different directions. While I can appreciate the elegance that Ferrari and Lamborghini brought to the auto world I still love the innovation in speed and performance by engineers in the muscle car era. A lot of innovations in most modern cars came from these improvements.
> 
> 
> Here again, we are talking about two different things. You mentioned a Corvette which is not a muscle car. It's a production car built with the intent to part a rich man from his money.
> ...


Innovations from old muscle cars...what? Back in the day maybe.   Innovations come from the highest end and slowly trickle down to the cars the masses can afford.

Corvette is indeed a muscle car, as is a viper.

One of my biggest pet peeves with cars is people that buy fast cars, and drive them like they are a broken old Buick...status, haha, you can get a boxter for like 5 grand...lol....I'd rather have an S2000 all day long anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Innovations from old muscle cars...what? Back in the day maybe.   Innovations come from the highest end and slowly trickle down to the cars the masses can afford.
> 
> Corvette is indeed a muscle car, as is a viper.
> 
> One of my biggest pet peeves with cars is people that buy fast cars, and drive them like they are a broken old Buick...status, haha, you can get a boxter for like 5 grand...lol....I'd rather have an S2000 all day long anyway.


This is true my man, because, while I can agree with Trenor about Corvette not being a muscle car (the recent models IMO aren't) the models of the past were 100% muscle cars. My cousin received as prize for his California school/college/what was I dunno, from my Uncle/Aunt a Corvette Stingray (the model of the '70) and that look IMO was a muscle car one.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I tell you here in Italy the few morons that would prefer a Corvette (I know an official U.S car authorized importer near my city, one of Italy biggest) or a Viper or what else and not a Ferrari or a Lamborghini. Read my lips: those who can't afford to buy one


The Corvette is the fastest car for the money generally speaking. People who buy Corvettes are not morons. I'd buy both Corvette and Ferrari.

While the Italians have excellent cars, ie Ferrari and Lamborghini, the Ford GT40 is one of the best cars in 24 hr Le Mans history.

The USA has never been a luxury sports car manufacturer unlike Italy, but it is one of the best home-grown hot rod countries you'll ever find.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_24_hours_of_Le_Mans_records#Most_Wins_2

Here's an interesting read too

http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/fastest-cars-in-the-world-photo-gallery/#/4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

viper69 said:


> The Corvette is the fastest car for the money generally speaking. People who buy Corvettes are not morons. I'd buy both Corvette and Ferrari.
> 
> While the Italians have excellent cars, ie Ferrari and Lamborghini, the Ford GT40 is one of the best cars in 24 hr Le Mans history.
> 
> ...


Don't forget Maserati man  the new Maserati is IMO the best but is so underestimated, pure class A cars. I prefer Maserati to a 'Lambo' :-s

You're definitely right about hot rod btw.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You're definitely right about hot rod btw.


Shelby

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Shelby


This one? Cool  






But no way like her my man 






I love Maserati :-s


----------



## viper69 (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> This one? Cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the man Carroll Shelby, he's a legend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I meant the man Carroll Shelby, he's a legend.


This? :-s


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 11, 2016)

Your Ferraris, Lamborghinis, Corvettes, BMW´s, Maseratis or Ford "explosives" shall all be rendered useless! In the end, they can´t even drive on a Norwegian road during winter!?!?! In addition, they shall all be "destroyed" by some kids with some keys walking by in the coming years. If you want a car to rely on, get a Lada 4x4, a cheap old Fiat, an old Yugo, an old Skoda or some other reliable vehicle who works like a tank, but doesn´t look pretty! That´s the opinion and advice of someone not caring about cars, but who cares a lot about politics and current events!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Your Ferraris, Lamborghinis, Corvettes, BMW´s, Maseratis or Ford "explosives" shall all be rendered useless! In the end, they can´t even drive on a Norwegian road during winter!?!?! In addition, they shall all be "destroyed" by some kids with some keys walking by in the coming years. If you want a car to rely on, get a Lada 4x4, a cheap old Fiat, an old Yugo, an old Skoda or some other reliable vehicle who works like a tank, but doesn´t look pretty! That´s the opinion and advice of someone not caring about cars, but who cares a lot about politics and current events!


Not Maserati my friend, not Maserati 

I have a weak point for that beauty  IMO Maserati are like those Ladies in their 40 more hot, sexy and class than certain in their 20 I tell you.

A kid screwing that line with keys???? A centipede in the butt isn't enough for punishment :-s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 11, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Corvette is indeed a muscle car, as is a viper.


Meh I guess... To me though Chevy's muscle cars were the Camaro and the Chevelle SS. The Corvette is a sports car. The distinction (to me) is in the modding one does after buying a stock car. Which you don't see with a Viper or a Corvette.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Not Maserati my friend, not Maserati
> 
> I have a weak point for that beauty  IMO Maserati are like those Ladies in their 40 more hot, sexy and class than certain in their 20 I tell you.
> 
> A kid screwing that line with keys???? A centipede in the butt isn't enough for punishment :-s


Ladies in their 40´s are hotter than their sisters in their 20´s, I agree 100% on that! But to compare them with cars?!?! Lol, even a Maserati doesn´t come close ! Nah, "darned" be the cars of mens or gals who cares more about such stuff than about the peoples. As the Bible says: "It is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for someone who is rich to enter the kingdom of God.". Put in the words of the National Bolsheviks of todays Europe: "Those with Maseratis shall be put in the Guillotine. They shall keep their cars, but not their heads!". Lol, you know I´m joking, my friend, but as always, there is some truth to it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 11, 2016)

louise f said:


> Oh no car has ever beaten American muscle   Screw your fiat 500 @Chris LXXIX  That car is what my dad would have called a toy car with carriage wheels
> Now this is a car if you ask me


Yeah, that car will pass anything on the road....*except* a gas station.



Chris LXXIX said:


> About 'muscle cars' pffffff coming from the land of pure 100% handmade & mechanical genius Ferrari, Lamborghini, and Maserati I feel an idiot to talk about those. Sure, some were cool, ok, but seriously compared to what we did like Lamborghini Countach lol
> 
> Italian sports cars sucks too much that, from U.S to Arabic lands every rich person seek one. Strange lol


In reality the original muscle cars were no different other than the size of the wallets the builders had.   Muscle cars, all too often, _are_ hand built and precision tuned cars...and considering the technological and financial differences, muscle cars turned out to still be pretty darn impressive.

Keep in mind, many muscle car enthusiasts feel just as idiotic talking about your Italian computer driven sports cars that lack a real clutch or gear shifter .    Muscle cars are easy to fix, those Italian cars are anything but...and they're actually *less* reliable in the long run, too (save for Porsche).  This makes them the supercars for the average guy.

Dirty bomb goes off, no Italian car on the road would run, every single muscle car on the planet wouldn't miss a beat  Lets hope it doesn't happen, I like seeing ferrarris and Lambos



Toxoderidae said:


> @louise f   I would remove that one weird video, I think there may have been a little bit of nudity or its just a little TOO weird for the boards.


 Link please.


Trenor said:


> There is a difference between fast and being seen as a symbol of wealth due to the price of the car. Most rich people own one of these cars so others can see their money when they roll up doing the speed limit. Don't get me wrong they are fast but that doesn't drive the sales as much as the 'I'm rich' status that it denotes IMO.


Sorry trenor, in todays day and age, here in the states, a great muscle car costs a shit ton, and they are in fact, status symbols, like it or not.   I got a guy down my block with a challenger hellcat...I've never seen it drive faster than the speed limit (although this may be rare with muscle cars), I seriously don't think he opted for the 30K hellcat option for anything *BUT* status.  Muscle cars actually *becoming* cars of the upper class...the new ones anyway.



Trenor said:


> I admit they are impressive examples of auto engineering all the way. I just think the majority of people buying them are more after the wealth status symbol then the speed/precision factor.
> 
> I grew up around muscle cars/full on drag cars and got to see the precision of the work done to them. I feel I can make a case for them as well. Those people buy/build them just for raw speed and often drive them (on and off the drag strip) that way.


Like I said, I will give you that, most muscle car drivers, having their roots somewhere other than the upper class, tend to be far more inclined to show off or enjoy their cars capabilities on a more regular basis....they're drivers cars, mainly because if you aren't at least a decent driver, a powerful muscle car is probably going to get away from you pretty quickly.   They're scary for unskilled drivers....booooo to unskilled drivers!! 

Here in the states, that's most drivers unfortunately, as our driver education just teaches how to get from point a to point b without crashing, they do nothing for helping one learn to actually control a car,.  Just the most basic terms like over-steer and under-steer are mysterious or misunderstood to most here......just drive around any high speed turn on the freeway here, everyone breaks *right* at the apex of the turn, the exact moment that they should be applying gas to plant the vehicle, instead they all hit the breaks and upset their chassis, and drive away believing the turn is dangerous.   No, the turn's fine, _you_ are dangerous!!

Driving education is the single part of being American that I find a little embarrassing to be brutally honest....well, the rampant spraying of pesticides gets to me, too.



Chris LXXIX said:


> nothing beat Italian sport cars. Those are embarassing compared to the 'Cavallino' (Ferrari) or a 'Lambo'. Please lol


See, that's where you are wrong and that's the beauty that lies with muscle cars...a guy can spend a fraction of what you might (not you persay) on a ferrarri or Lambo, and in real world driving situations, the muscle cars are often faster, and easier to drive (flappy paddle gearboxes suck balls in traffic)...Even on a track those muscle cars will run all day with Italy's finest....the only place (aside from aesthetics) a lambo or Ferrari gain an advantage is on a racetrack, and I'm not talking about an oval, because those cars will carve up a muscle car in the twisties.....but in reality, that's a rare driving situation for most of us, and even rarer that you would actually be able to open it up on such roads...so in real life, muscle cars are the best supercar bargain, like it or not.   I can drop 15K and get to 60 in 4 seconds or less and reach 190 safely.   I haven't even got that used ferrarri to the garage to get its ten thousand dollar tune up yet, or replaced the $7000 rear tires just to make that first trial run.

I've never been a fan of muscle (until very recently), my heart does lie in the same place as yours @Chris LXXIX, I'm pretty sure, but I respect and understand muscle cars, they are a hoot and have their place...and that place is a lot closer to your Italian cars than you might believe.

And I have never been a fan of corvette, I always thought they got way too little out of their 5500rpm red lining V-8s, but you gotta admit, the new corvettes changed all that, they are true supercars now, with actual good build quality, ride quality and supreme speed at a fraction of its competition's price...and they get decent highway mileage to boot, despite that massive power output.



Chris LXXIX said:


> My man those are the results of dreams. Dreams made by the Boot people mans of once with a vision, like Enzo Ferrari, the "Drake". While indeed they are a status symbol, they are perfect, pure class. Speed doersn't matter, matter that amazing grace and class at 360° :-s


I can't disagree, but....

Those same dreams built muscle cars my friend, the *same* *exact* *dreams*....they were just less wealthy folks having those dreams, the results in both cases changed automotive history....for the better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## cold blood (Aug 11, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Meh I guess... To me though Chevy's muscle cars were the Camaro and the Chevelle SS. The Corvette is a sports car. The distinction (to me) is in the modding one does after buying a stock car. Which you don't see with a Viper or a Corvette.


There are so many tuners across the country that specialize in these cars its not funny...Lingefelder corvettes, Henessey vipers, c'mon man, I'm not telling you anything you don't already know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Ladies in their 40´s are hotter than their sisters in their 20´s, I agree 100% on that! But to compare them with cars?!?! Lol, even a Maserati doesn´t come close ! Nah, "darned" be the cars of mens or gals who cares more about such stuff than about the peoples. As the Bible says: "It is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle than for someone who is rich to enter the kingdom of God.". Put in the words of the National Bolsheviks of todays Europe: "Those with Maseratis shall be put in the Guillotine. They shall keep their cars, but not their heads!". Lol, you know I´m joking, my friend, but as always, there is some truth to it!


Oh, only those in their 40 but those sexy my man, not those chubby like Napoli girls after an helluva of 'pastiera' cake 

I particularly love the Italian sexy Lady in the prime 40 (max 45 uh) when I was working in the court, since I was single back then I was after those like a Bandog for thugs.

The secret, or better what worked for me, was to use polished words about the way those dressed, especially the hat -- they love high priced hats and glasses -- they are surrounded by fake alpha macho male without a bit of education, rude mans... while I loved to act the opposite, a mix of D'Annunzio style and irony. 

I suppose worked also because, muahahah, their so were busy thinking about BMW, Maserati, and, more probably, that young secretary :-s


----------



## cold blood (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> This is true my man, because, while I can agree with Trenor about Corvette not being a muscle car (the recent models IMO aren't) the models of the past were 100% muscle cars. My cousin received as prize for his California school/college/what was I dunno, from my Uncle/Aunt a Corvette Stingray (the model of the '70) and that look IMO was a muscle car one.


Yeah, a slow muscle car

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## cold blood (Aug 11, 2016)

viper69 said:


> The Corvette is the fastest car for the money generally speaking. People who buy Corvettes are not morons. I'd buy both Corvette and Ferrari.
> 
> While the Italians have excellent cars, ie Ferrari and Lamborghini, the Ford GT40 is one of the best cars in 24 hr Le Mans history.
> 
> ...


Ford Gt's are ridiculous, so beautiful and a total package....unfortunately, they're also about the most unreliable sports car ever made.    I recall when the new ones came out, Jeremy Clarkson (formerly the producer of Top Gear) got one, the damn thing broke every time he tried to drive it...hilariously unreliable...unless of course *you* shelled out a house worth's of cash for it.


----------



## cold blood (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> This one? Cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, no,not that one...the Shelby cobra  I personally think that's the most *over*-*priced* *car* *ever* to come from Ford...fast, yes, ridiculous, yes, but Its still a mustang.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/ford-shelby-gt350-mustang-price-gouging-hits-161205492.html

http://wallpapercave.com/wp/UPfurNz.jpg

Make me laugh with that mustang

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

cold blood said:


> lol, no,not that one...the Shelby cobra
> 
> http://wallpapercave.com/wp/UPfurNz.jpg
> 
> Make me laugh with that mustang


It's all about Maserati my man, let's be honest. A mix of elegance, speed and class for not a crazy 'Lambo' or Ferrari price


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

@cold blood @TownesVanZandt
Join me and celebrate with me this jewel... the Trident, man. The Trident

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Oh, only those in their 40 but those sexy my man, not those chubby like Napoli girls after an helluva of 'pastiera' cake


Oh, I agree! They probably overdid both the s_paghetti _and the _olio _part of the common _spaghetti aglio, olio e peperoncino _dish for years! I run the risk of being branded as sexist by the commies of Bologna or Livorno now, but I prefer the Italian Ladies who didn´t do this...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 11, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Your Ferraris, Lamborghinis, Corvettes, BMW´s, Maseratis or Ford "explosives" shall all be rendered useless! In the end, they can´t even drive on a Norwegian road during winter!?!?! In addition, they shall all be "destroyed" by some kids with some keys walking by in the coming years. If you want a car to rely on, get a Lada 4x4, a cheap old Fiat, an old Yugo, an old Skoda or some other reliable vehicle who works like a tank, but doesn´t look pretty! That´s the opinion and advice of someone not caring about cars, but who cares a lot about politics and current events!


Yeah, but you could carve up those roads with an STi or an evo....another batch of cars that run like and with supercars, for a fraction of the price and significant improvements when it comes to reliability.

I saw a road test, on a track, with an evo racing a new murcielago....their performance ON THE TRACK, was identical, that evo was glued to that loambo the entire race...the only reason it didn't pass was that the lambo was too wide to allow the evo to safely scoot by.  Same basic speed, even on a track....a small fraction of the price....and it will deal with snow all day long.







I tell you , you want bang for the buck, nothing says speed like an Ariel Atom....Saw this race a crotch rocket (a CBR) and it smoked it in a straight line, but when it hit the curves, it left that bike in its wake...ridiculous.

And this isn't even the fastest version:wideyed:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Oh, I agree! They probably overdid both the s_paghetti _and the _olio _part of the common _spaghetti aglio, olio e peperoncino _dish for years! I run the risk of being branded as sexist by the commies of Bologna or Livorno now, but I prefer the Italian Ladies who didn´t do this...


Man that's a class A recipe let me tell you 
I love spaghetti aglio olio e peperoncino  it's even aphrodisiac.

Bologna & Livorno?  <--- Eek! Avoid those cities, there's Zombies lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> It's all about Maserati my man, let's be honest. A mix of elegance, speed and class for not a crazy 'Lambo' or Ferrari price


Dude, they're crazily priced, too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> @cold blood @TownesVanZandt
> Join me and celebrate with me this jewel... the Trident, man. The Trident


Yes, yes, it´s a fancy car. I still prefer this one (and I´m not kidding, I can actually drive this one ):

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh, for the record, this isn't the watering hole (I did forget where I was for a bit...hehe)....the title here is:

*Sling* *enclosures*.


oops, sorry op....I hope you like cars.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Dude, they're crazily priced, too.


Nah, it's a fair price considering everything :-s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 11, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Sorry trenor, in todays day and age, here in the states, a great muscle car costs a shit ton, and they are in fact, status symbols, like it or not. I got a guy down my block with a challenger hellcat...I've never seen it drive faster than the speed limit (although this may be rare with muscle cars), I seriously don't think he opted for the 30K hellcat option for anything *BUT* status. Muscle cars actually *becoming* cars of the upper class...the new ones anyway.





cold blood said:


> Like I said, I will give you that, most muscle car drivers, having their roots somewhere other than the upper class, tend to be far more inclined to show off or enjoy their cars capabilities on a more regular basis....they're drivers cars, mainly because if you aren't at least a decent driver, a powerful muscle car is probably going to get away from you pretty quickly. They're scary for unskilled drivers....booooo to unskilled drivers!!


I know man and it makes me sad. My grandfather used to race Shuffletown and many other drag strips all over NC and the surrounding states. He was known to slide out for some back roads racing as well. I grew up around building and tweaking drag/muscle cars. In my late teens/early 20's we put me a 73 Satellite Seabring together with a 440. I ran some at the Rockingham drag strip and other places. I also on occasion did some back road road runs though I was more fond of time runs over racing others.

One of my big regrets is selling that car when times got tight in college.



cold blood said:


> There are so many tuners across the country that specialize in these cars its not funny...Lingefelder corvettes, Henessey vipers, c'mon man, I'm not telling you anything you don't already know


Yeah, but to me it'll never be the same. I think of muscle car and I'm in the shop with grandpa fixing/tuning the car we built in preparation for hitting the drag strip later. Competing against others who built their cars to see how I match up. Nothing too fancy, just some guys and girls enjoying fast cars. Not some 'I bought this car off a showroom floor and had some guy tune it for me so I could have a muscle car' junk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 11, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Oh, for the record, this isn't the watering hole (I did forget where I was for a bit...hehe)....the title here is:
> 
> *Sling* *enclosures*.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we should take this elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Nah, it's a fair price considering everything :-s


If you can buy as decent house for the price of the car, its crazily priced

$100,000-200,00 is a lot of cash...yeah, 50gs less than a comparable ferrarri or Lambo, but not enough of a price difference to not still call them crazily priced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 11, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> an old Yugo


is an old coffin!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Aug 11, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Ford Gt's are ridiculous, so beautiful and a total package....unfortunately, they're also about the most unreliable sports car ever made.    I recall when the new ones came out, Jeremy Clarkson (formerly the producer of Top Gear) got one, the damn thing broke every time he tried to drive it...hilariously unreliable...unless of course *you* shelled out a house worth's of cash for it.


Like the Jags of the 70s "you have to own a trailer to drive it"



cold blood said:


> Henessey vipers


So much speed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

Ah ah sublime, this was lovely

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

I'd love to imagine to drive in the US Highways a Ford Model T with my black hat and cloak in Winter and tell to the cops that I'm a Pilgrim Father in disguise


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah sublime, this was lovely


Between 1956 and 1958 we made cars in Norway. The name of the cars were _Troll_, they were never any success, but they looked cool :

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2016)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Between 1956 and 1958 we made cars in Norway. The name of the cars were _Troll_, they were never any success, but they looked cool :


Those looks great 

Wish to have one, kidnap Princess Martha Louise using the excuse that "I talk with dead people" for a romantic outside Oslo moment. A man can dream, a man can dream

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Aug 11, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Those looks great
> 
> Wish to have one, kidnap Princess Martha Louise using the excuse that "I talk with dead people" for a romantic outside Oslo moment. A man can dream, a man can dream


You might do better than just dream at the moment, my friend! I have some good and some bad news for you! She is no longer a princess, because of her strange beliefs she was stripped of that title years ago. On the bright side, she got divorced last week and is now single and up for grabs for those who can stand her  If you wish to take her to Italy, Norway will be grateful and pay for her one-way ticket to Roma!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## louise f (Aug 12, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Yeah, we should take this elsewhere.



Haha, at the race tracks perhaps

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

